# Algae ID ?



## tnflyfisher (May 10, 2018)

Hello everyone! 

I just finished setting up my 29 gallon planted tank in the Walstad manner thanks to the help of many of your posts on the Forum. It has been running for 2 weeks and I noticed that I now have some algae that is on my Crypts, but not on my Anubias, Amazon Sword, or Sagitaria. It appears to be on the old growth leaves only, not the new tiny starts. Does any one know what type it is and the best means of control?

- Tank Setup -
-Sifted topsoil with red pottery clay added covered by small layer of fine gravel.
-Young Anubias, Amazon Sword, Dwarf Sagitaria, and one moss ball. 2 pieces of driftwood.
- Aqua Clear 50 with 2 sponges and Biomedia bag.
- Nicrew 28" 7500k 18w LED light. Currently on the 5/4/5 schedule.
- Tank temp 75 degrees 
- Zero nitrites/nitrates. Water PH 7.6
-6 Cory's, 5 Neons, 5 Tiger Barb's, and 2 Gourami.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! It is always a good idea to remove dead and dieing leaves as soon as you can. Those are the leaves that attract algae infestations. The most effective means of avoiding algae is to have lots of healthy, growing plants in the tank, with none of them being stunted from lack of some nutrients. Plants need nitrates to grow, so having zero nitrates can be a problem. You can feed the fish a bit more generously to get more nitrates from surplus food breaking down in the tank, or you could dose some nitrates (stump remover is usually nothing but potassium nitrate, so that is one easy way to get some.)

According to what I found with Google, you probably have about 30-35 PAR light intensity, so that is good for the type of set up you are trying for.


----------



## tnflyfisher (May 10, 2018)

Thanks for the recommendation! I will began actively removing the plants that are dying and feed the fish more too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

